# GDP and GOD



## smokin'gdp (Jan 5, 2008)

Check out my buds!!!
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21279


----------



## captainbh420 (Nov 12, 2008)

some nice nugs you got there man, ill give you props buddy \m/(-_-)\m/


----------

